# Terrible Heel pain



## badluck (Jan 23, 2017)

Ive just got back into snowboarding after 8 years off. I used to always have problems with my feet as I've got pretty flat arches. Went to a shop to buy some boots hoping to get some that were going to be super comfy and not give me any issues. They recommended me some Burton AMBs and custom footbeds. Now the arch pain isn't too bad, its better that what i remembered it ever being but I'm still getting some pain on the outer edge of my foot (maybe its due to wide feet). 

Im getting intense pain though. Back when i used to board years ago my boots never had such a tight part in them that holds the heel in place. My heel seems to move a bit too freely and with this foam being so tight above the heel I'm getting rubbing and crazy amounts of pain/bruising on me heel and just above. Is there anything i can do about this? Are the boots simply not right for me? Is it that the heel holding section is too tight or is it the movement giving me this pain? Not sure anyone would be able to help me but its so annoying never having comfortable boots that i can ride in all day.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

take some pics of your foot with sharpie outline of exactly where the pain is...

take some more pics of your liner...and perhaps mark out with sharpie/or tape where the pain/pressure points are

post them up


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

As far as the side of your feet, I used to get that pain and all I had to do to resolve it was to lace up my boots while standing, so that my foot is as flat as it would be while riding/standing.

And as far as your heels go, do they ache when you wake up ? if they do go see a foot doc, that pain is called Plantar Factious, it is damage to the ligaments that run from your calf to the bottom of your foot. Believe me get some orthotics made and put them in your boots, I had PF pain for over 5 years and I still hesitate to run on any hard surfaces. A good habit to get into if they are sore in the mornings, is to just lay or sit on your bed and flex your toes upward as far as you can and hold for 30 seconds, that will stretch that ligaments before you take your first step. 

And believe it or not GET SOME BIRKENSTOCKS best sandals ever, I mean Jesus invented them for Christ sake


----------



## badluck (Jan 23, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> take some pics of your foot with sharpie outline of exactly where the pain is...
> 
> take some more pics of your liner...and perhaps mark out with sharpie/or tape where the pain/pressure points are
> 
> post them up


will do. It's more
from heel lift I think. the liner is tight just above my heel but theres movement there and when my heel raises thats when i get that intense pain after a while as it gets almost squashed between where the liner gets tighter(the part intended to keep your heel in place). How can i keep my heel down? anything i can do?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

if you got lace boots, you might try to find some dakine heel anchors


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

badluck said:


> will do. It's more
> from heel lift I think. the liner is tight just above my heel but theres movement there and when my heel raises thats when i get that intense pain after a while as it gets almost squashed between where the liner gets tighter(the part intended to keep your heel in place). How can i keep my heel down? anything i can do?


Is there padding in the liner of the heel ? I have a new pair of Burton's and it sounds similar to what is happening to me (they have added thicker padding than past models) and I feel a burning or almost blister forming sensation. Sometimes more painful. How may days do you have on them ?


----------



## badluck (Jan 23, 2017)

Rogue said:


> Is there padding in the liner of the heel ? I have a new pair of Burton's and it sounds similar to what is happening to me (they have added thicker padding than past models) and I feel a burning or almost blister forming sensation. Sometimes more painful. How may days do you have on them ?


YES this sounds exactly like what I'm getting! i tried again today and couldn't walk back to my car after boarding the pain was unreal. Like a burning blister sensation as if theres not enough room for the heel. 2017 Burton AMB


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

badluck said:


> YES this sounds exactly like what I'm getting! i tried again today and couldn't walk back to my car after boarding the pain was unreal. Like a burning blister sensation as if theres not enough room for the heel. 2017 Burton AMB


So one thing that helped me was I significantly reduced how much I tightened the boas. I was way over doing it because I was used to my packed out boots. Also not tightening the inner liner as much. My third thing I'm wondering about is I have an added insole too. I'm wondering if there's just too much and maybe using the original insoles until they loosen up. 

And lastly I'm hoping normal packing out will help but increased foam above the heel is really the culprit imo. It wasn't there in past models and I'm thinking it will eventually compress. I took my boots off at lunch and with the heat they were much softer to compress but there is denser foam underneath it too, it felt like. 

However, the first two thing I did helped but it seems to be a work in progress, tweaking as I go. I'll see how it goes next week again !


----------



## badluck (Jan 23, 2017)

Rogue said:


> So one thing that helped me was I significantly reduced how much I tightened the boas. I was way over doing it because I was used to my packed out boots. Also not tightening the inner liner as much. My third thing I'm wondering about is I have an added insole too. I'm wondering if there's just too much and maybe using the original insoles until they loosen up.
> 
> And lastly I'm hoping normal packing out will help but increased foam above the heel is really the culprit imo. It wasn't there in past models and I'm thinking it will eventually compress. I took my boots off at lunch and with the heat they were much softer to compress but there is denser foam underneath it too, it felt like.
> 
> However, the first two thing I did helped but it seems to be a work in progress, tweaking as I go. I'll see how it goes next week again !


I found when i tightened my boots more (i don't have boa) that it hurt less as my foot didn't move around as much but after a while the pain came back again. It almost feels like my heel just doesn't fit there with all the padding. Like its being crushed. Any slight heel lift makes the pain even worse and the blistering happens. Im also using a custom insole as i have flat feet so i need one for my arches, i also thought that maybe you need a super flat insole to be able to fit in the tight space between the padding. Im having a nightmare so far. Its ruined this trip lol.


----------

